# Good picture of the queen from a swarm we caught in June, any ideas?



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful, thats what she is. Great Photo. G


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

biggraham610 said:


> Beautiful, thats what she is. Great Photo. G


I second. Unless queens come from isolated mating yards or from instrumentally inseminated breeders they are mutts. I have lots of mutts! We had Carniolan virgins inseminated with Italian drones 6 weeks ago. I already have daughters out of them we are calling them "Cartalians" LOL If the daughters and the breeders overwinter well and pass my standards I will be selling some Cartalians next year.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree mutts they will serve you well:applause:


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I didn't know that swarms flew that far, but I'll be darned if that's not the queen I lost in a swarm recently. could you send her back?


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

rweakley said:


> I didn't know that swarms flew that far, but I'll be darned if that's not the queen I lost in a swarm recently. could you send her back?


I would, but after flying all that way, she probably isn't worth fooling with


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

wow ... what a beauty


----------



## Beesure! (Apr 24, 2012)

she looks like good stock to breed from.


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

pen said:


> Any idea as to breed? She lays well and the hive is going strong so I think she is a keeper, just curious as to what she is.


I'd bet dollars to doughnuts she's a brood laying Italian! Nothing beets a brood laying Italian...that's were the money is.


----------

